
Smart Plug Resets Router Until It Works Again - bo_Olean
http://gizmodo.com/when-your-internet-goes-out-this-smart-plug-resets-you-1774424411
======
MrQuincle
That's only one of the functions a truly open source smart plug can do. I
don't want to advertise, but these are the functions we have been working on:

The <redacted> has many functions that can help you around the house. Device
recognition is an important enabler for this. Think about:

1) Identification of an electric kettle: fire can be prevented if somehow the
kettle stays on (this happens with a lot of them if you forget to close the
lid).

2) Identification of the television: if someone unplugs the television at
night or when you’re not at home, you might want to know.

3) Identification of phone chargers: remind someone to recharge their phone
(especially useful if you use your phone as a wake-up alarm).

4) Identification of a modem: automatically reset modem when anomalous
behavior is detected.

5) Identification of the fridge: when you leave the house, everything will be
turned off except for the fridge!

6) Identification of devices such as vacuums: if you want to know the power
consumption of a vacuum, this should be monitored over multiple power outlets.

7) Identification of lamps: not all lights can be dimmed, your power outlet
can automatically detect this for you. The <redacted> can dim both LED lights
and normal lights.

8) Identification of electric furnaces and heaters: a furnace or heater uses a
lot of energy and shouldn't be on when you're not home.

9) Identification of no device at all: child-lock protect your power outlets;
sockets don’t need to be on when you're not nearby.

This proximity/presence detection of this device is through BLE.

I think only open-source smart plugs have the future. Let's hope I won't be
wrong. :-)

